# Slides for introducing LR to a camera club



## Jimmsp (Mar 21, 2014)

I have joined a camera club in the area I just moved to. Many of the members are older and mostly retired, but are decent photographers who primarily shoot with their cameras in "auto" mode and with jpeg as the camera output. They are generally not tech savvy.
They have asked me to give a presentation on "The advantages of Raw and Post Processing in Lightroom".
I'm planning on putting some intro slides together in PowerPoint, followed by a demo on my pc of LR with some of my photos.
I'm planning on 15 min on shooting in RAW, and 45 min on LR.
I am planning to import a few slides, introduce a library with keywords, probably collections, and pp a couple of raw photos - one simple, and one where I have both bright highlights and deep shadows in the same frame.

Does anyone have some PPT slides that I might borrow that cover an intro to RAW and an intro to and/or overview of LR?
I'm particularly interested in slides that you have used and that you know "work" with technology novices. I don't view this as training in LR; just wetting their appetite for more.

Thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2014)

About a year ago, I gave a similar talk on LR workflow and the benefits of managing ALL of your images using LR as a DAM tool. I did not cover RAW processing, since a large part of the membership were already PS users.  Still there were many in the audience that I can only describe as technophobes. 
If you outline your talk before preparing it and try to limit it to about 30% of your presentation, you can easily generate the necessary powerpoint slides for the presentation using screen shots and bulleted key points.  The remainder of my talk was a demonstration of LR and the workflow that I use interspersed and followed by lots of Q&A.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I am expecting a mixed audience as well - P&S users, DSLR users, and with a couple of technophobes tossed in.
My goals are to explain RAW to the P&S & auto shooters, LR as a DAM, and LR as a post processor.
All this means it will be a very high level overview fit into an hour.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2014)

I would strongly suggest limiting your lecture portion to about 20 minutes.  This may mean an overview from 30,000 feet. But it will be long enough to spark the audienceThat way you won't overwhelm the clueless and won't bore the experienced. It will open up dialog with both ends of the experience spectrum. 
Since you want to stress the non destructive nature of LR you might want to produce a 7th or 8th generation JPEG compared to the JPEG out of the camera to show the degradation in quality imposed by compressing and decompressing an image through multiple generations of JPEG.


----------

